# Rock The Democracy Smoke Out has begun:



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Rock The Democracy Smoke Out has officially begun across the nation today. I hope everyone has a great time celebrating wherever you choose to go!
Fire it Up for Freedom, and Keep The Revolution Smokin!
To view some of the larger events visit:
BMTA - Home


----------

